

Santorum Talks About Longtime Google Problem - ilamont
http://www.rollcall.com/issues/56_84/-203455-1.html

======
leviathant
I suspect the so-called "Google problem" wouldn't have arisen if he hadn't
compared homosexuality to beastiality and pedophilia.

If you're going to use language to degrade a group of people, you shouldn't be
surprised when, in return, language gets wielded by them as a defense.

------
gnosis
<http://img580.imageshack.us/img580/9996/santorum.jpg>

